# AMB System-20 HELP



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Any one have any info on the AMB System-20..user guid...anything? I am looking for info on the AMB ISA card (internal computer card)..what the dip switch setings do, how to set it up as a comm port -- any driver for the card....thanks.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

The AMB20 system doesn't use a ISA Card, it hooks up to the RS232 port.

Do you have the AMB8800 system w/ a System 20 converter? (2 black boxes)

What Scoring program are you using?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes I have the first version of the AMB system 20 that plugs into the ISA slot, the "newer" system 20 uses a serial port. Yes 2 boxes AMB 8800 and a system 20 converter. It uses the autoscore DOS program. 

AMB finnaly email me and said that they don't support that system any more...and the AMB ISA card will only work in Windows 3.1, 95, and maybe in 98....


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

If you are using the DOS Autoscore, just load DOS on the PC.(NO WINDOWS)

You will have a lot less headaches and be able to use just about any old PC....

You do not need a driver for the card, Autscore can access the card direct.

Make sure you are using the correct cables..
If you use the wrong one you will blow the fuse...
1/4 watt 2 oHm resistor I think is the value.

Get some spares for that also.

This is a 8800 upgraded system w/serial converter, not a true AMB20.
We used one like this for years before upgrading to a AMBrc.

I will see if I can find any of our old guides.

Call AMB and talk to Hector.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We have it on an old computer, with the autoscore program. It works OK, but we were trying to "upgrade" the system! I thought the LapsFree softwear would work, but not with the older version of the system 20.....

If you have any user guids -- that would be great!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Micro,

If you can find a AMB20 decoder box (The single red box) you can upgrade to a windows based scoring program and continue to use the current transponders.

From what I've been told the older system will only support the DOS based scoring programs.

I recently picked up a complete AMB20 (red box) style system w/ a NEWER (aluminum) style charging rack and 20 transponders..and all the cabling for $1000.00. 

There are still a lot of clubs and tracks looking for these systems because it's a lot cheaper than the purchase of NEW AMBrc system for close to $8000.00 if you buy a complete system, and have to buy software.


----------

